
Feedback Needed:A task list that asks Q's what to do next for each task? - sbartsa
Hello people, I&#x27;m trying to validate my idea. I feel that when I try to use task lists I get more things gathered and less things done rather than the opposite. I think I need something like a list that asks step by step what must be done so I always have something actionable to do. Does that make sense for a &quot;Task list app that thinks like you do&quot;? Thanks in advance.
======
ahazred8ta
Many of the GTD tools assist you in breaking down a multistep process into
tasks, and triaging them as immediately actionable or waiting on completion of
some prior task. Some people are good at writing down things that need to be
done, but then get stalled because one 'to-do' may need to be broken down into
subtasks in order to get started on it and make progress. What part of the
process do you get hung up on?

[http://productivity.stackexchange.com/questions/5077/how-
do-...](http://productivity.stackexchange.com/questions/5077/how-do-various-
gtd-services-implement-next-actions-lists-is-there-a-canonical)

------
jcbeard
The problem with task lists is that they don't allow for context swapping
while keeping track of time. I find that the best way to keep myself busy is
by making a list every morning of pressing tasks towards my end goal and
spending a bit of time on each during the day. Seems to prevent burn out, at
least for me. The only issue is the overhead of keeping track of how much time
I spend where, and who to bill. A task tracking app that can do that would be
awesome. If you can also enable splitting of current tasks further into sub-
tasks, while still keeping track of the time for the major task and the sub-
tasks....that'd be super awesome.

